# Vitamins/Supplements increasing depression?



## OscarHatesYou17 (May 14, 2007)

Hi all. I'm new here. 25 yr old female suffering from depression/panic attacks and C. The C has been really bad lately as I was recently hospitalized with kidney stones. Apparently, the medication they had me on (Dilaudid) can really stop a person up. So I was doing some research on what I could take for the C. I just started taking several different vitamins and supplements yesterday morning, and mentally, felt AWFUL. Listless, anxious, confused, sad and despondant. So I was wondering if the vitamin/supplements could possibly affect how my prescription meds work or how my brain chemistry works? As far as prescription, I take Lexapro, Xanax, and Phentermine (appetite suppresant). Vitamin/supplement-wise, I started taking a woman's multi-vitamin, acidophilus, magnesium, and "Super Cleanse". Do you think any of those could be affecting me?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

If the supercleanse make you have a bit of D or clears you right out it could be stopping you from absorbing your anti deps etc. If I take supplements I make sure I take them well away from anything else. I take my anti dep in the morning after breakfast and the rest of my stuff (acidopholous and Nexium) at bedtime. The acidopholous shouldn't be a worry at all and the multi vit. should be okay too, it's mostly the super cleanse I'd be checking with.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

My guess is the superclease. Always a good idea to check with the dr. or pharmacist before starting anything new and start one new thing at a time so you can pinpoint what is causing the problem.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

This is all good advice - I'm not medically qualified to comment but I'd run it by your family doc - just to be on the safe side. Apart from this, how are you doing (mental-health wise) - if the anti-d's were working before - I'd say one of these new "additions" would be a pretty strong "suspect".Sue


----------

